# Super bowl appetizer suggestions?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Please share your Super bowl Recipes.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Jalapeno Poppers (double the recipe)

Ingredients 

One 8-ounce package cream cheese, softened 
8 ounces Parmesan, grated (about 2 cups) 
4 tablespoons seeded and chopped jalapeno peppers 
1 large egg, beaten 
3 cups dry panco breadcrumbs 

Directions 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 

Mix the cream cheese, Parmesan, jalapenos and egg to form a paste. Shape into balls using about 1/2 tablespoon of paste for each. Roll the balls in the breadcrumbs. Place on an un-greased baking sheet and bake for 10 to 15 minutes, until golden brown. Serve warm.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I made cheese balls last year.
I did #2 & #16, everyone loved them.
The cheese balls may have been a hit because the girls could not believe a man made something without using a grill.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/emofly/glorious-balls-of-cheese#.pommEy0WE

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/ritz-cheesy-football-90952.aspx

http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2011/08/peanut-butter-cheese-ball.html

http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/category/appetizers-salads-sides-and-beverages/appetizers


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! Crabapple you are a cheese ball!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This recipe is pure awesomeness.

Go to the store and buy a 12 pack of Coke Zero (always the first step). 
Put in the refrigerator.
Put 1-2 boneless chicken breasts in a crock pot. Cook until you can easily shred the chicken (4 hours or so). 
Drain thoroughly. 
Mix in some hot picanta sauce, cumin, paprika, oregano, chili powder, red pepper flakes, salt and pepper.
You want the chicken mixture to be moist but not too wet.
Place parchment paper on a baking sheet and lay out blue corn and yellow corn tortilla chips.
Sprinkle with cheese (I use shredded colby jack and shredded cheddar).
Spread out some of the chicken mixture on top of the cheese, then add more cheese.
Spread out sliced black olives, canned jalapenos (drained) and chopped onion.
Bake until cheese is melted and bubbly.
Sprinkle with chopped green onion and FRESH chopped cilantro. 
Eat while enjoying an ice cold Coca Cola Zero.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a bag of Snyder's mini pretzels. I haven't had store bought treats in a long time and let me tell you what... I opened them last night and had a few... Boy were they delicious!!!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

How about Patriot Crumbles...


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about a Seahawk Sandwich? Take one slice of Bruce Irvin and one slice of Michael Bennett wrap both around some Tom Brady and squash in a panini press. Repeat regularly and Enjoy!


----------

